# Child's play (2019)



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2019)

So he isn’t a voodoo possession? No comedy ? Okay, and I take it he ends up awakening and corrupting the rest of dolls in the store?


----------



## Karma (Feb 8, 2019)

As someone who grew up terrified of this franchise, and later grew a a lot of respect for it, I'm not sure how I feel about this.

The original is a classic even if it's not that great. The next 2 sequels were decent even tho they were made extreamly quietly to capitalize on the killer doll controversy the original started. Bride and seed were hilariously bad because they tried to follow Scream's footsteps. Then the 2 last films managed to bring it back to its horror roots, all the while being solid horror films that not only honors the originals, but the crappy meta films as well.

Child's Play is Don Mancini's franchise through and through. Seeing someone else take reigns like this feels weird and kinda disrespectful tbh.

I hope this is good, but I hope Mancini can still keep doing his own stuff, maybe even incorporate this movie's plot into his own timeline somehow.

Also where's Brad Dourif?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> So he isn’t a voodoo possession? No comedy ? Okay, and I take it he ends up awakening and corrupting the rest of dolls in the store?


Yeah, looks like its going back to its roots. Which I'm all for.


Luck said:


> As someone who grew up terrified of this franchise, and later grew a a lot of respect for it, I'm not sure how I feel about this.
> 
> The original is a classic even if it's not that great. The next 2 sequels were decent even tho they were made extreamly quietly to capitalize on the killer doll controversy the original started. Bride and seed were hilariously bad because they tried to follow Scream's footsteps. Then the 2 last films managed to bring it back to its horror roots, all the while being solid horror films that not only honors the originals, but the crappy meta films as well.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Child's Play is probably the first horror movie I watched as a child..and one of my favorites because of that.  Glad they're choosing to go back to a creepy tone.

I think someone else will be voicing Chucky this time tho.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

The P not being capitalized is killing me.  Gesy trying to take attention away from himself, look at Mr. P here @Detective 

@Sennin of Hardwork please correct this so I can sleep tonight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

I actually knew you would be the one to point that out.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

I've never ever seen a Chucky film 

Fucking odd cuz I've seen so many other iconic horror series with Freddy, Jason, Michael etc but this one I just blanked it out. I think I never took it seriously with him being a doll and all.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I actually knew you would be the one to point that out.


And I knew you would be the one to make a thread called Child's Play


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 8, 2019)

Luck said:


> Also where's Brad Dourif?




Not only that, they got aubrey plaza for The Mom. I don't remember the original very well, but that seems like a strangely straightforward role to get an aubrey plaza for. Hrm.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I've never ever seen a Chucky film
> 
> Fucking odd cuz I've seen so many other iconic horror series with Freddy, Jason, Michael etc but this one I just blanked it out. I think I never took it seriously with him being a doll and all.


You should at least watch the first one. It's not a masterpiece or anything. But worth a peek. 

It's might look a little outdated these days since the effects were practical for the most part.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Not only that, they got aubrey plaza for The Mom. I don't remember the original very well, but that seems like a strangely straightforward role to get an aubrey plaza for. Hrm.


Aubrey transitioning from teen/young adult roles to now being someone's mother is making me feel like I'm getting old...


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> You should at least watch the first one. It's not a masterpiece or anything. But worth a peek.
> 
> It's might look a little outdated these days since the effects were practical for the most part.



How is he even threatening? He's a doll. Just kick that fucker into pieces.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> How is he even threatening? He's a doll. Just kick that fucker into pieces.


You don't see all those stitches on his face? Cutting him up does nothing, his soul is attached by voodoo


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You don't see all those stitches on his face? Cutting him up does nothing, his soul is attached by voodoo



So the soul belongs to some bad guy, serial killer type and he's cursed in that doll?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> So the soul belongs to some bad guy, serial killer type and he's cursed in that doll?


Yes.  It's not really a curse though because his actual body was killed in the original.


----------



## Karma (Feb 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> How is he even threatening? He's a doll. Just kick that fucker into pieces.


They do fight back most of the time, he just keep coming back.

Sometimes it's even played up for comedy.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

Luck said:


> They do fight back most of the time, he just keep coming back.
> 
> Sometimes it's even played up for comedy.



I know he has a bride 

this is why I didn't watch this shit, so silly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> How is he even threatening? He's a doll. Just kick that fucker into pieces.


It's more of a psychological thing. He stares at people and do things out in the open..and no one is even taking notice to him...because he's a toy.  

And because he's a toy..he tends to come up with creative ways to kill people to compensate. By the time the victim realizes the culprit it tends to be too late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

Gesy is right.  In the first movie he was Andy's toy and nobody believed the kid when he blamed in Chucky because he was 6.  I think he even got institutionalized or some shit in the later movies.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

I'll have to give the first film a shot.


----------



## Karma (Feb 8, 2019)

Still one of my favorite kills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 8, 2019)

First seconds was all it took for me to know that this is a *no*. Lol but damn Aubrey taking serious roles? Last thing I remember her in was Dirty Grandpa.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> First seconds was all it took for me to know that this is a *no*. Lol but damn Aubrey taking serious roles? Last thing I remember her in was Dirty Grandpa.


Well she is almost 30 now, she can't be typecast into the same role forever


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

At first I was thinking about how kids aren't as into toys as much anymore...its all about tablets and games now..but after a couple looks I realized this likely doesn't take place in present day.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I've never ever seen a Chucky film
> 
> Fucking odd cuz I've seen so many other iconic horror series with Freddy, Jason, Michael etc but this one I just blanked it out. I think I never took it seriously with him being a doll and all.


Chucky to me is far more frightening than the rest of them. And I have seen many other people comment the same. I don’t know why though


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> How is he even threatening? He's a doll. Just kick that fucker into pieces.


He’s not as an adult. As a kid you probably think different.

He has the strength of an average man but weight of a doll, what made the movie scary was how he stalk  his victims.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 8, 2019)

What makes Chuck scary is the innocence that you associate with "Dolls" and what you get from him being completely different. He's not scary imo but creepy is up there...well the first 3 were.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 8, 2019)

Almost looks like they're going into gremlins territory with the dolls and they're tossing the vodoo stuff. Like there might be more than one doll becuase the whole town seems like it's being terrorized. The facial recognition thing in the trailer made me wonder if that's the angle for why this doll's stuck on andy, and they're going to do more of a west world malfunctioning robot thing than the supernatural.

That's stupid, but the voodoo thing was always stupid too so I have no north star.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I actually knew you would be the one to point that out.



Did you even type out the OP with both your hands, dude?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2019)

Detective said:


> Did you even type out the OP with both your hands, dude?



He used lowercase p to tell you what kind of predator he is. Not about that capitals P life


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> He used lowercase p to tell you what kind of predator he is. Not about that capitals P life



No, I meant Gesy was probably typing with one hand, while the other was doing other actions, given the topic of this thread.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2019)

Even though I don't think a "Child's Play" remake is necessary at this time, I'll give them some credit for trying something different with it. Hopefully it's good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

I like the original.  And I like the one at the military academy.  But after a while, I totally stopped watching these.

I would prefer new horror franchises instead of relying on remaking all of the old classics.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, looks like its going back to its roots. Which I'm all for.



It's ironic you said this in response to "no voodoo possession" since the voodoo spell is within the first five minutes of the first Child's Play.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> It's ironic you said this in response to "no voodoo possession" since the voodoo spell is within the first five minutes of the first Child's Play.


I said it in response to no comedy.

We don't yet know rather or not voodoo play a role here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I said it in response to no comedy.
> 
> We don't yet know rather or not voodoo play a role here.





Pilaf said:


> It's ironic you said this in response to "no voodoo possession" since the voodoo spell is within the first five minutes of the first Child's Play.



It's actually a good point that the voodoo possession is really only within the first 5 minutes of the original film...outside of his attempts to take over Andy during the finale. 

With that said, the filmmakers for this remake have emphasized that they're pushing the science  fiction element, so I would assume the voodoo will be removed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> It's actually a good point that the voodoo possession is really only within the first 5 minutes of the original film...outside of his attempts to take over Andy during the finale.
> 
> With that said, the filmmakers for this remake have emphasized that they're pushing the science  fiction element, so I would assume the voodoo will be removed.


Yeah but Chucky being a witch doctor is a iconic element of the character..

I'm kinda disappointed if it turns out to be some type of machine that caused the soul transfer but I can get over it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah but Chucky being a witch doctor is a iconic element of the character..
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed if it turns out to be some type of machine that caused the soul transfer but I can get over it.



Once again, it ties into how I feel about it being rebooted at all. If they have to do it, I would rather they reinvent the character in such a way that I feel less inclined to compare the two.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2019)

Isn’t the kid a little, old?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2019)

He wasn’t a witch doctor he just knew some spells from an actual witch doctor which he killed. 

The creator of the character doesn’t own the Franchise Child’s play which is why his movies are named chucky. They removed the voodoo because they always want to eliminate some ties to original.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> He wasn’t a witch doctor he just knew some spells from an actual witch doctor which he killed.


I mean..knowing the spells of a witch doctor is enough to qualify you as one. Especially since he was hinted to be into some Satanist shit quite a bit before his death


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I mean..knowing the spells of a witch doctor is enough to qualify you as one. Especially since he was hinted to be into some Satanist shit quite a bit before his death


Well he didn’t know the extent of the possession And it’s conditions. He had to torture the guy who thought him spells to get that info.


----------



## Zef (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm in the minority but I like the new direction they seem to be going with this.

The voodoo aspect of these movies are retarded. I liked it back in the day, but looking back its silly.

Not that evil robot toy isn't equally silly, but I can suspend my disbelief much easier.

I wonder what it'll sound like though....Dourif's voice was a huge reason I liked the films


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2019)

Zef said:


> I'm in the minority but I like the new direction they seem to be going with this.
> 
> The voodoo aspect of these movies are retarded. I liked it back in the day, but looking back its silly.
> 
> ...


The laugh is the key.

Edit: and the switch from evil/mad doll to cute toy as well


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh yeah. This was hilarious perfection right here:


----------



## Karma (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)

Good choice lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah, I've been generous with this movie for the most part, but the one thing that has held me back is the lack of Brad Douriff... But Mark Hamill is a damn fine replacement, if you have to replace him at all.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2019)

The voodoo aspect definitely seems to be scrapped in place of technological glitch.

To up the anti it even seems like Chucky can control technology created by his company.


----------



## Karma (Apr 18, 2019)

Mark Hamill sounds off


----------



## Karma (Apr 18, 2019)

Mark Hamill has voiced Chucky before btw


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2019)

Karma said:


> Mark Hamill has voiced Chucky before btw


Lol I've seen this Robot Chicken episode..but didn't know that was hamill.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2019)

100% sure this will end like toy soldiers with an emp


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2019)

The trailer intrigued me, assuming I'm interpreting it correctly.

It looks less like a 'doll terrorizes a boy' story and more like a 'doll terrorizes an entire community' kind of story. It seems pretty ambitious, so hopefully it's not another "The Purge (1)", where the concept is wasted on a standard genre flick.


----------



## Karma (Apr 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2019)

Karma said:


>


"So long....partner"


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> "So long....partner"


Fuck you I was gonna say that [HASHTAG]#2tothehead[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Pilaf (May 2, 2019)

I guess this is the one person they could have gotten to make up for lack of Douriff, but that's still an egregious misstep. It's like when they tried Freddy without Robert Englund. Even if you know nothing of Chucky's backstory or you don't like the voodoo stuff, he's a character with a distinct voice and personality. Since he's an AI in this movie and the voice is different, it can be argued he's not the same character any more. Who knows. Maybe they'll pull it off but this seems like an unnecessary change to me.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2019)

Lol the Toy Story slander is getting nuts


----------



## Saishin (Jun 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jun 17, 2019)

I have never watched original Child's Play but I have watched it's Marathi(my mother tongue) remake. .
It was a good movie. 
Only reason I know about existence of this movie is because I watched Aubrey Plaza interview in Stephen Colbert Show. She is a really awkward person in real life. Not at all like your typical Hollywood star.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2019)

So far a 69% on rotten tomatoes.  Which is on the high side in the Horror movie genre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2019)

I SAW IT... and here is my informal review of it!

"Child's Play (2019)" is one of those rare remakes that actually can justify its existence by trying something new with its original concept. Even though I kind of grew up with this franchise, I don't know if I feel any real intense passion or loyalty towards it. As a kid, I was fond of the first three films, but I've been afraid to revisit them because I've had too many bad experiences with nostalgia. I remember being disappointed with "Bride of Chucky", although I have to admit that I was put off my the sillier tone and I'd probably enjoy it more now. I was one of the few people who watched "Seed of Chucky" in theaters and whatever enjoyment I got out of it was upstaged by the embarrassment of literally being the only one in the theater... I was uninterested when the franchise continued on the small screen, only for my sister to more-or-less force me into watching them and... HOLY SHIT, "Curse of Chucky" and "Cult of Chucky" were shockingly good. I was so impressed that I was also aghast when the remake was announced, as the franchise seemed to be better than ever. Yet I was gradually won over by the imaginative and clever marketing campaign... and the idea of a more technology-based Chucky offered a lot of opportunities that the original franchise would be unable to explore -- not to mention felt more in line with the "Black Mirror" audience of today.

But is the movie good? HMMMMMMMM, it's better than most people would expect. I don't know if I'd call it "good" though, because it's too short to really leave an impact and yet it's too slow paced for the thrills to keep us distracted from the "questionable" writing. The cast is good and I found myself enjoying all of their chemistry, with plenty of funny dialogue and reactions to go around. I often laughed, even if "Child's Play" is a little tonally confused. At times, it seems to want to be "Black Mirror". Other times it wants to be "Stranger Things". Other times it's a campy throwback to 1980's horror. With that said, this is just me being a critic and acknowledging a potential flaw, as I personally didn't take issue with the tone. I just don't think the movie had any aspirations outside of being "fun", so would adopt any tone that keep the entertainment level consistent. I was often amused, yet "Child's Play" is also creepy and intense when it wants to be. I thought the new incarnation of Chucky was pretty effective, as this is less Charles Lee Ray and more Hal from "2001: A Space Odyssey". The facial expressions on this thing were amazing, as there's always something uncanny about Chucky's smile -- even before it becomes sinister. It was cool seeing his evolution, as near the end, he's almost as animated as a human and it's pretty freaky.

The kills are good, although I was a little disappointed that they're surprisingly standard considering how Chucky can hack into seemingly every form of technology. I would say that for the most part, his methods of murder really aren't THAT much different than what he did before. Even when the movie does utilize its concept, it usually ends with a good ole stabbing session. This really built up to a surprisingly bland finale, where the movie seems afraid to show too much on-screen mayhem. To make matters worse, it wasn't that long ago I saw "Puppet Master: The Littlest Reich", which had similar scenes that weren't afraid to take the spectacle farther. Nerveless, the cast is still able to keep it afloat and "Child's Play" is surprisingly polished, in spite of its low budget. The lighting, editing, performances, etc. are good, even -- no, ESPECIALLY -- the kids. I completely sympathized with Andy and even his angst didn't get on my nerves. He showcased great comedic timing and sold me on the drama. Mark Hamill's chucky is so different than Brad Dourif's that I don't feel compelled to compare them, but his voice-acting has the perfect blend of "Aw, this is kind of cute" to "okay, that's pretty weird" to "KILL IT WITH FIRE".

So would I recommend it? Sure, if it sounds appealing to you. Obviously you need to be a slasher fan, a killer doll fan or a "Child's Play" fan who is willing to accept a remake. Part of me was hoping for something more, sort of like how everyone seemed to hope "Brightburn" would be something more than what it ultimately was, but that's arguably more on us than the movie. "Child's Play" is in the end, a killer doll movie and this new technological gimmick used to bring Chucky to life is... well, just that, a gimmick used to bring him to life. Don't expect any thought provoking commentary on modern technology. Don't expect greatness. Don't expect clever writing. Don't expect to remember anything about this a year from now. Expect an entertaining slasher flick and you will have a good time.

6/10

Er, this review was longer than I meant it to be... Forgive the wall of text.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2019)

Good review. Hopefully we get more in possible future installments.

Tho I enjoyed the direct to DVD sequels..I must say that the formula was getting stale and this type of drastic change was needed. ( I know some horror fans will disagree)


----------



## Karma (Jun 21, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I've been afraid to revisit them because I've had too many bad experiences with nostalgia.


The first 2 r still pretty good/entertaining.

Third one is dull.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Good review. Hopefully we get more in possible future installments.
> 
> Tho I enjoyed the direct to DVD sequels..I must say that the formula was getting stale and this type of drastic change was needed. ( I know some horror fans will disagree)



I'd agree... if "Cult of Chucky" didn't end on a note that could put the franchise on a new direction... although I'm perfectly content with both films existing. I don't get why Mancini (sp?) and company are so upset, as good or bad, this is going to give free publicity to his continuity of films.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I'd agree... if "Cult of Chucky" didn't end on a note that could put the franchise on a new direction... although I'm perfectly content with both films existing. I don't get why Mancini (sp?) and company are so upset, as good or bad, this is going to give free publicity to his continuity of films.


Two different Chucky stories can both continue at the same time?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

Man this summer sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

@~Gesy~ 


Coming to save the day hopefully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2019)

Day one I'm there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Two different Chucky stories can both continue at the same time?



Yes.

The studio who did the remake owns the rights to the name "Child's Play", but for some reason, they don't necessarily own the rights to Chucky himself. This is why the movies stopped calling themselves "Child's Play". I don't really get the extent of it, as this means that somehow both Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer AND Mancini own the rights to Chucky.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jun 22, 2019)

Watching it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2019)

Seen it. I had fun. Was actually surprised that they didn't hold back from the gore.

Mark Hamill's Chucky is definitey creepier than Dourif's. It's hard to believe this was the final design the electronic company in the movie chose to pass off to children. And his voice..man, Mark was a perfect match if creeping you out your skin is what they were going for.

But an element is missing knowing that instead of it being a creepy serial killer sleeping in the same bed as children it's a actual toy who simply had his safety protocols taken off (lazy writing imo. There would be a lot more killer robots out there if that's the case. I get that given the runtime it was a simple fix to get to the killing..but c'mon. This ain't the 80s anymore..)

The cast was great-- especially the kids. But this is probably the 5th movie in a row that ive watched where a female character does something badass and all the boys can do is...O_O "LIKE WOW! SHES TOUGHER THAN ALL OF US"  .  This shift to elevate those that for so long has been the downtrodden has never bothered me I just think filmmakers make it too blatant and usually pauses the movie to do it .which makes me laugh.

But anyway I had a good time . Best Chucky movie I've probably seen in awhile .

B+


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Seen it. I had fun. Was actually surprised that they didn't hold back from the gore.
> 
> Mark Hamill's Chucky is definitey creepier than Dourif's. It's hard to believe this was the final design the electronic company in the movie chose to pass off to children. And his voice..man, Mark was a perfect match if creeping you out your skin is what they were going for.
> 
> ...



A few notes --

- It might not be the 80's, but the film seems to be sometimes aiming for an 1980's throwback... which is strange, considering the high tech concept. The opening scene in particular though, all the way down to the overly dramatic lightening flashes, seemed to be paying homage to 1980's horror. But it doesn't stick with that though.

- I don't mind her being tougher than them, but it does stand out as strange because nothing is done with it. She gets her bad-ass moment... and then promptly leaves the story. Her entire character seemed a little superfluous. But then again, the other kids only seemed to exist so they can try to cash in on "Stranger Things" lol.

So yeah, I mostly agree.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

When I say "this isn't the 80's" I mean the general public has a better idea on how technology works.  If you watch an 80s movie on the subject you can tell the staff barely knew how computers work at that time lol.

And yeah Andy even seemingly went out 0f character to big her up. He has showed that he's just as "badass" and went back to being a badass after saying it. I'm not the type to cry about this but I thought it was worth noting. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh and the company that created a mass murdering toy pretty much went about their business saying they'll "postpone" releasing newer models..seriously?! this company should've been sued to kingdom come!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> When I say "this isn't the 80's" I mean the general public has a better idea on how technology works.  If you watch an 80s movie on the subject you can tell the staff barely knew how computers work at that time lol.
> 
> And yeah Andy even seemingly went out 0f character to big her up. He has showed that he's just as "badass" and went back to being a badass after saying it. I'm not the type to cry about this but I thought it was worth noting.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's true. But to be fair, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The company might still be sued to Kingdom come. The recall would just be an attempt at damage control.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2019)

So... do we want a sequel?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

If some of the flaws get ironed out, why not? 

Not that we have a choice. The horror classics (Freddy, Chucky,Jason, Michael, etc.) Are never gone for good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2019)

TS4 will destroy this at the BO


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

Well..duh lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2019)

I don't think anyone ever expected this to beat Toy Story 4.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2019)

not about beating, its about how much more money could have been possibly made vs what it did make
shouldnt have released same weekend IMO


but on the other hand the budget is probably tiny, so it'll be fine


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

I just think it was done purposely for laughs...

Two toy movies releasing at once. 

I think it'll do fine in the long run.

Toy Story actually sold below expectations.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2019)

I doubt "Toy Story 4" had a major impact on "Child's Play"'s box office returns. They're both targeting very different demographics and if anything, sharing the same opening weekend allowed the marketing team to try something different.

When it comes down to it though, slashers just aren't trendy right now (which is why "Brightburn" sort of fizzled, despite a fair amount of hype). The current favorite kind of horror is ghost related stuff. If anything, "Annabelle" being released next week will damage "Child's Play"'s intake more than "Toy Story" did. 

Admittedly, I don't know what to call this trend. In the early 2,000's, J-horror was the fad, with ghosts being the focus. In the early 2010's, it was found footage, also usually focusing around ghosts. But what about now? What is the trend that connects "It" to "The Conjuring"?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I doubt "Toy Story 4" had a major impact on "Child's Play"'s box office returns. They're both targeting very different demographics and if anything, sharing the same opening weekend allowed the marketing team to try something different.
> 
> When it comes down to it though, slashers just aren't trendy right now (which is why "Brightburn" sort of fizzled, despite a fair amount of hype). The current favorite kind of horror is ghost related stuff. If anything, "Annabelle" being released next week will damage "Child's Play"'s intake more than "Toy Story" did.
> 
> Admittedly, I don't know what to call this trend. In the early 2,000's, J-horror was the fad, with ghosts being the focus. In the early 2010's, it was found footage, also usually focusing around ghosts. But what about now? What is the trend that connects "It" to "The Conjuring"?


Jumpscare era involving Ghost


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2019)

Jump scares have always been trendy.

There seems to be two favored kinds of horror flicks right now

Shared Universe Horror: Obviously "The Conjuring" and arguably the rise of Stephen King adaptations (King's body of work often take place in shared universes). Even though "Insidious" is its own franchise, the sequels often seem more interested in connected into other sequels, which MIGHT qualify it as such.

Political Horror: "Get Out", "Us" and "The Purge".

But what would "A Quiet Place" qualify as? It arguably is its own trend, as "Bird Box" capitalized on it... Wasn't there another netflix one that clearly borrowed from the above two?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Jump scares have always been trendy.
> 
> There seems to be two favored kinds of horror flicks right now
> 
> ...


I was kidding, I think the current ghost movies are simply considered supernatural thrillers.

And Yeah netflix has a movie about a badass deaf girl who takes out home invaders. I hear it's pretty good lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was kidding, I think the current ghost movies are simply considered supernatural thrillers.
> 
> And Yeah netflix has a movie about a badass deaf girl who takes out home invaders. I hear it's pretty good lol



Handicap horror?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

Sensory horror


----------



## Saishin (Nov 11, 2019)

Saw the movie and I liked it,rather funny,I like the idea of Chuky not being possesed but instead being a robot went mad because of a hacking,it's a good updating,obviously it reflects the digitalization of the current times,maybe the film could be a little longer,too short imo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2019)

this remake sucks

i like the original crazy ass killer who knows black magic shit and transferred his soul to the doll


----------

